# Milk Bone Substitute?



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes there is. Make your own to know for sure every ingredient that goes into them. 

Plenty of recipes on the web and does not take as much time as you think to make.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's a good idea about making your own. Jake used to get them all the time. With Chloe we use nutro crunchy bites as her special treat. They are made with real fruits and veggies and don't have that many calories. It's not a bone but she likes them. You can get all different flavors. Apple, blueberry, Bannana, or carrot.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There are, but they are WAY more expensive. And note, these are all junk-food. Most treats are. 

Milk bones do no harm and you can buy a pretty big box without spending as much as you would on a bag of regular food for your dog.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

GoldenCamper, my daughter made some-- it was, as you said, good because we knew what was in them! But, I was looking for something commercial for when we are short on time. I will have to get my kids working on making more treats!

Cpc1972, I will check those out. Thanks!

Megora, you make me feel better! My husband is very old-school with dogs, so I think he likes being "mainstream" with the Milk Bones.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Mini's (Milk Bone) are Charlie's favorites, actually the only treats he likes. My problem is that lately I can find "Made in Canada" only. Did not know about that until I brought home 6 boxes and he would just smell and leave them. Made me look at the box and sure enough those 2 formulas are not exactly the same.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to give my boys Milk bones, I see no harm in them either. But, the reason why I did away with them is - the box always seemed to draw bugs or have bugs in them. I don't know if it is because the box is not lined with plastic - I don't know. 
Anyway, I never have a bug problem with any other dog treats - so that is really weird.

And yes, there are a lot of good recipes out there for dog biscuits if you want to make your own. Then again, there are also a lot of not too expensive priced big bags of other brand of dog biscuits - Iams is not too expensive, Tractor Supply Company has their 'retriever' brand of biscuits that are not bad, and the list goes on.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> I used to give my boys Milk bones, I see no harm in them either. But, the reason why I did away with them is - the box always seemed to draw bugs or have bugs in them. I don't know if it is because the box is not lined with plastic - I don't know.


Yucky. :yuck:

Never had any bugs in our milkbone boxes - and we always stick the box on a shelf in our foyer. We don't even bother making sure the box is "shut" (folded flaps). So no special care to keep bugs out - like putting in the plastic tubs with the food or anything like that. 

We always buy from the grocery store... so I wonder if that makes a difference? I stopped buying from our local PetSmart because they had a bug problem and were not motivated to correct it.


----------

